# Homemade hot sauce!



## sw2geeks (Jul 12, 2013)

Had a nice batch of peppers turning red in my garden so I decided to make some hot sauce. Hot sauce has been on my mind after I made that spicy Sriracha ketchup last week. 

I have both hot Apaches and a milder Pompeii peppers growing in my herb garden. The Apaches are small peppers that are a little hotter than Cayenne (and are from the same family). The Pompeii peppers is a larger sweet pepper, but I have noticed that mine have some mild heat to them when they turn red. 

Here are some pictures.










































Hot Sauce was pretty hot and tasty, with a Sriracha flavor from the garlic and sugar I added. 
There are more pictures and a recipe here. http://www.dfw.com/2013/07/12/809588/weekend-chef-homemade-hot-sauce.html

I am pretty happy with the results, I should have another batch of pepper here in a couple of weeks.


----------



## panda (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice, did you scratch your bum after chopping?


----------



## tripleq (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice shots!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 12, 2013)

Swgeeks some good recipes here. What i usually do is put the peppers and what ever else in a processional blender and purree everything, strain, warm to thicken then cool. Before bottling I add a bit of corn syrup and fresh fruit (ascorbic acid) to stabilize. Have you ever made the Belizean Hotsauce. I think habanero's have the best flavor.

http://thehotsauceaddiction.com/hot-sauce-recipe/


----------



## sw2geeks (Jul 13, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Swgeeks some good recipes here. What i usually do is put the peppers and what ever else in a processional blender and purree everything, strain, warm to thicken then cool. Before bottling I add a bit of corn syrup and fresh fruit (ascorbic acid) to stabilize. Have you ever made the Belizean Hotsauce. I think habanero's have the best flavor.
> 
> http://thehotsauceaddiction.com/hot-sauce-recipe/



Belizean... is that the one with carrots?


----------



## sw2geeks (Jul 15, 2013)

I was told that maybe my Pompeii peppers might be getting some of there heat from cross pollinating with my Apaches...


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 15, 2013)

Belizean, yea thats with habanero and carrots. Got to give it a try, a very neutral pepper sauce flavor that useful for many dishes


----------

